# Ich kann mich nicht Entscheiden .... [Smartphone]



## Frontline25 (19. April 2013)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht Entscheiden Zwischen 
HTC One 
+ Neuste serie,Gutes Design,qualitativ Hochwertiges material,Display und Kamera,

-nicht wechselbarer akku und nur die 32 gb version in Deutschland, Relativ sehr Hoher Preis [600€] (zudem Lieferengpässe)

HTC One X+ 
+ hat auch viel Leistung, Der preis ist schon stark gesunken [450€], 64 Gb Versionen verfügbar, 
,
-Design ist mit der ausgebeulten kamera (Kratzer anfälligkeit) etwas schlecht gewählt,ältere serie,Akku auch nicht austauschbar

bei sonstigen Handys hab ich mich noch nicht erkundigt (aber ich will auf jeden fall KEIN Appel ) 
Ps:Mein altes handy ist bereits 4 jahre alt


----------



## Woiferl94 (19. April 2013)

Ich würde definitiv zum HTC One greifen, da das Smartphone einfach um einiges schöner ist durch das Alu.
Auch die Kamera ist qualitativ hochwertiger als die des HTC One X+ und meiner Meinung kommt man mit 32Gb auch ganz gut aus.
Von der Grafikleistung ist das HTC One um einiges besser wie das One X+, hier leistet der Adreno 320 Grafikchip im One sehr gute Arbeit. 
Falls du viel spielen willst ist das ein wichtiger Punkt, falls nicht ist er unwichtig. Auch die Software vom One  ist sehr interessant, da Sense 5 installiert ist, es bietet einige neuen Features wie HTC Zoe und HTC Blinkfeed usw.
Die Akkulaufzeit ist zwar nicht sehr gut aber das ist bei jedem modernen Smartphone genau das selbe.
Eine günstiger Alternative wäre das LG Google Nexus 4.

Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2013)

Ich würd mir auch mal das HTC One S anschaun.
Haptik durch den Alubody genial, preislich nicht das teuerste, sehr gute CPU, 16GB nicht erweiterbar.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. April 2013)

Thread in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## JackOnell (19. April 2013)

Schau dir mal das Sony Xperia Z an


----------



## Frontline25 (19. April 2013)

naja Das Xperia Z besteht vorne und hinten aus glass  finde nicht dass das gut gehen wird


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> naja Das Xperia Z besteht vorne und hinten aus glass  finde nicht dass das gut gehen wird



Wie meinste das ?


----------



## Low (20. April 2013)

Schwerkraft


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2013)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich würde definitiv zum HTC One greifen, da das Smartphone einfach um einiges schöner ist durch das Alu.
> Auch die Kamera ist qualitativ hochwertiger als die des HTC One X+ und meiner Meinung kommt man mit 32Gb auch ganz gut aus.
> Von der Grafikleistung ist das HTC One um einiges besser wie das One X+, hier leistet der Adreno 320 Grafikchip im One sehr gute Arbeit.
> Falls du viel spielen willst ist das ein wichtiger Punkt, falls nicht ist er unwichtig. Auch die Software vom One  ist sehr interessant, da Sense 5 installiert ist, es bietet einige neuen Features wie HTC Zoe


Bis dahin stimme ich mit dir überein.



> und HTC Blinkfeed usw.
> Die Akkulaufzeit ist zwar nicht sehr gut aber das ist bei jedem modernen Smartphone genau das selbe.


 Hier jedoch nicht mehr. Die Akkulaufzeit meines One ist deutlich besser als die des alten S3 oder S2 (mit großem Akku). Auch bei intensiver Nutzung (Spielen, Navigation, Film gucken und dem Üblichen nebenbei) hält es bei mir den Tag locker durch.


> Eine günstiger Alternative wäre das LG Google Nexus 4.


 Wieder Zustimmung.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. April 2013)

> hält es bei mir den Tag locker durch.


Heißt das, du besitzt ein One? 
würd mich da mal interessieren   (keine Lieferwartezeit?)
wenn ja was Findest du positiv und Negativ ?


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2013)

Ja ich besitze ein One (eigentlich schon das zweite). Positiv sind die Wahl der Materialien, die Akkulaufzeit, das Display und die Kamera mit der Zoe-Funktion.

Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist das Fehlen der Menü-Taste. Zwar kann man ihre Funktion in Custom-ROMs auf die Zurück-Taste (longpress) legen, in der aktuellen offiziellen Firmware geht das aber nicht. Das nächste Update soll die Funktion aber wieder beinhalten.

Zur Lieferzeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, das erste One kam Provider nach 3 Tagen. Da ich ein brandingfreies Gerät wollte habe ich das aber wieder verkauft und mir ein neues bei Amazon bestellt. Zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung war der Liefertermin unbekannt, dann sprang er auf 1 bis 2 Monate und in Wirklichkeit hat es vom Bestellen bis zum "In-der-Hand-halten" knapp eine Woche gedauert.

Negativ ist wohl das Roulette was man zur Zeit mit der Verarbeitungsqualität spielt. Ich hatte Glück bei beiden Geräten aber in den Foren liest man auch viel Gegenteiliges.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Gerät sehr zufrieden und kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2013)

Nexus 4, da mir Sense gar nicht gefällt.


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Schwerkraft



Spielst du Fußball und oder fangen damit ? Ich denke das das Handy dich etwas aushalten wird und wenn so ein Plastikbomber stürzt kann auch was brechen


----------



## Frontline25 (20. April 2013)

> Plastikbomber stürzt kann auch was brechen


 Naja es ist nicht ein Plastikbomber sondern eher eine Alu schale.
Ich frage mich ob ich wirklich so viel geld für ein Handy ausgeben soll, denn von der leistung würde es für mich 4-6 Jahre reichen, doch da kommt die angst mit dem Akku


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Naja es ist nicht ein Plastikbomber sondern eher eine Alu schale.
> Ich frage mich ob ich wirklich so viel geld für ein Handy ausgeben soll, denn von der leistung würde es für mich 4-6 Jahre reichen, doch da kommt die angst mit dem Akku



4-6 Jahre mit nem Handy ?
Ist mittlerweile deshalb schon schwer möglich

http://m.focus.de/digital/computer/...te-obsoleszenz-pfusch-ab-werk_aid_762747.html


----------



## Frontline25 (20. April 2013)

Genau das mein ich "Geplante 
*Obsoleszenz"*

Es ist einfach nur ****** Dreck was die jetzt alle abziehen -.- (bestes Beispiel unser Tv vom wohnwagen: 1Woche über der Garantie ->Bumm minirauchwolke )
Deswegen bin Ich ja auch so verunsichert, ich meine Das HTC One  ist "geil" aber das man bauteile die Verschleißung aufweisen nicht auswechseln kann finde ich Abzocke 
trotzweiterem ich finde das HTc toll ... mich regt nur dieser Dreck auf -.- 



und des weiterem bin ich nicht der fan von GlasHandys (nicht böse gemeint ) wie dem Xperia Z oder Handys die ihre eigenen preise verfolgen (Iphone )


und Samsung finde ich schon das die langsam zu einem Imperium aufsteigen  (im übertriebenen Sinne gemeint)


Fazit: ich bin verunsichert


----------



## JackOnell (20. April 2013)

Also ich persönlich sehe ein Handy immernoch als Telefon und ich würde nie soviel Geld dafür ausgeben.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir das se arcs gegönnt was mit 250 Euro das höchste der Gefühle ist was ich für ein Telefon ausgeben würde...

Edit
Was ich damit sagen will 
Vllt tut es ja auch ein günstiges


----------



## Frontline25 (21. April 2013)

Also Warum dann nicht doch den Vorgänger?
meine Kollegen meinten ich sollte auch nicht so ein teures handy kaufen und mal davon abgesehen so alt ist das one X+ doch noch garnicht


----------



## nemetona (21. April 2013)

Für einen "normalen" Nutzungsmix reicht dir auch ein HTC One X, da muss es noch nicht mal die + Version sein, hier ließen sich nochmals einige Euro sparen.
Im laufe des letzten Jahres hatte/habe ich alle drei Modelle (OneX, OneX+, One) und kann diese Bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Man muss aber ganz klar sagen, das One hat Aufgrund seiner Haptik und der Verarbeitungsgüte einen ganz besonderen Scharm


----------



## Frontline25 (21. April 2013)

Leute  wie schnell Kauft ihr neue Handy's? 





> Im laufe des letzten Jahres hatte/habe ich alle drei Modelle (OneX, OneX+, One


Naja , jedenfalls glaube ich doch das sich das X+ mehr lohnt als das One, da zum einen Die Geplante obsolozens fast überall ist und die hardware nicht gerade alt ist.


----------



## JackOnell (21. April 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Naja , jedenfalls glaube ich doch das sich das X+ mehr lohnt als das One, da zum einen Die Geplante obsolozens fast überall ist und die hardware nicht gerade alt ist.



Mit knapp 360 Euro wäre mir das noch zu teuer, aber damit machst du sicher nix falsch.
Da die Dinger eh nur 2 oder 3 Jahre halten ist es unnötig dafür über 400 Euro auszugeben.
Und wenn man sich nicht nen saftigen Vertrag an die Backe nageln lässt ist das in Ordnung.
Die Frage ist auch immer was mache ich damit oder was will ich damit machen ?


----------



## Frontline25 (21. April 2013)

Spielen/Fotos/MusikHören  
Jedenfalls glaube ich , das ich morgen nach dem Günstigsten angebot suchen werde


----------



## Low (21. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Spielst du Fußball und oder fangen damit ? Ich denke das das Handy dich etwas aushalten wird und wenn so ein Plastikbomber stürzt kann auch was brechen


 
An mich brauchst du das nicht richten, ich habe nur Schwerkraft geschrieben.


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Zu Faul den Thread zu lesen, aber hat schonmal jemand die HTC One Developer Edition erwähnt?


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

Nein, hat niemand erwähnt.
Was soll daran so besonders sein?


----------



## Jahai (21. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, hat niemand erwähnt.
> Was soll daran so besonders sein?



Unlocked Bootloader von Werk aus und 64Gb Speicher


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Jahai schrieb:


> Unlocked Bootloader von Werk aus und 64Gb Speicher


 
Unlockable Bootloader. Von Werk aus ist der nicht Unlocked, musst über HTCDev selber unlocken.


----------



## Jahai (21. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Unlockable Bootloader. Von Werk aus ist der nicht Unlocked, musst über HTCDev selber unlocken.



Nene ist schon richtig, von Werk aus unlocked.
http://blog.htc.com/2013/03/htc-one-developer-edition/

Die normale Version muss über HTCDev geunlcked werden, nicht aber die Dev-Edition


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Nein, ist falsch.
So wie ich jedes Android Telefon normal zum Release in den Händen habe, hatte ich auch dieses in den Händen und musste den Bootloader über HTCDev unlocken (es war die Developer Variante, beim Normalen ist das imo gar nicht möglich).


----------



## nemetona (21. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Zu Faul den Thread zu lesen, aber hat schonmal jemand die HTC One Developer Edition erwähnt?


 
Mal ehrlich, wann und wo soll es diese denn zu kaufen geben, und zu welchen Preis?

Edit:
Du meinst sicherlich den S-Off Modus, jedes One lässt das öffnen des Bootloaders über htcdev zu!


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2013)

Nein, S-Off ist noch was anderes. Die Developer Edition die ich in der Hand hatte kam Straight aus USA, kA wo es die in DE gibt.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Nirgends.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nirgends.



Importieren.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Importieren.


 Und limitiert.,
Wird also schwierig.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Aber nicht unmöglich.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Aber nicht unmöglich.


Habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber es wird ziemlich teuer werden.


----------



## nemetona (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nein, S-Off ist noch wanderes. Die Developer Edition die ich in der Hand hatte kam Straight aus USA, kA wo es die in DE gibt.



Genau deswegen ist diese Empfehlung sinnfrei. Und sollte man irgendwo eine solche Dev Edition erhalten ist der zu erwartente Preis exorbitant hoch!
Für einen Normalanwender ist die Dev Edition uninteressant.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Es hat 64GB Speicher, also ist es schon sinnvoll.


----------



## ile (22. April 2013)

nemetona schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist diese Empfehlung sinnfrei. Und sollte man irgendwo eine solche Dev Edition erhalten ist der zu erwartente Preis exorbitant hoch!
> Für einen Normalanwender ist die Dev Edition uninteressant.



Nö, der Preis ist ok. Das Problem ist : wie mache ich das bei Garantiefällen und funktioniert das Teil einwandfrei in deutschen Funknetzen?


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

wiso Empfehlt eig. Niemand den Vorgänger?  Ich meine dort kann ich viel mehr geld sparne 
Das ist eh das erste richtige smartphone ,wenn ich mir jetzt eins Zulege.
Hatte vorher ein Samsung Gt (für 90€).


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Nö, der Preis ist ok. Das Problem ist : wie mache ich das bei Garantiefällen und funktioniert das Teil einwandfrei in deutschen Funknetzen?


Funktioniert in Deutschen Netzen. 




Frontline25 schrieb:


> wiso Empfehlt eig. Niemand den Vorgänger?  Ich meine dort kann ich viel mehr geld sparne
> Das ist eh das erste richtige smartphone ,wenn ich mir jetzt eins Zulege.
> Hatte vorher ein Samsung Gt (für 90€).


 
Weil es alt ist? Warum sollte man 1 Jahr alte Handys mit langsamen Tegra 3 kaufen?


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

langsam? es ist immernoch besser als ein Iphone 5.
Die meisten die ich kenne haben auch nicht so schnelle prozessoren, es sind lediglich die high end phones.
Nenn mir bitte ein anderes Smartphone mit mehr leistung für 445€  also ich kenne noch nicht soviele aber wenn ich wirklich aufn schlauch steh, kannst du mir ja auch sagen warum ich ein Handy kaufen soll weil es 150 € mehr kostet und das biligere immernoch in den Top Ten steht


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Ähhm, nope. Ein iPhone 5 ist um längen schneller als ein HTC One X. 

Nexus 4. Ist im Grunde der selbe CPU wie im HTC One. 

Und ich wette mit dir, du wirst den Unterschied zwischen HTC One und HTC One X merken. Das verpreche ich dir. (Allerdings musst du dafür beide Handys mal länger nutzen, was bei dir dann ja nicht der Fall sein wird)
Mein Nexus 7 hat z.B ein Tegra 3, das ist wesentlich langsamer als mein Nexus 4.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

ja aber ich selbst finde einfach das 600€ wohl doch schon recht Teuer ist 
Suche halt nach bessere alternativen.
Und wie gesagt wäre das erste Smartphone, was ich dann besitzen würde (da das handy was ich jetzt hab einfach s****** ist )


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Nexus 4 in erwägung gezogen?


----------



## Technojunky (22. April 2013)

also ich würd mir, wie viele meiner vorredner schon gesagt haben, dass Nexus 4 anschaun. Da hast du immer die neuste Software und für 350 euro bekommst hardware-technisch denke ich nix besseres (tegra 3 <3).. Ich überleg auch mir das zu Studienbeginn zu gönnen. Dazu dann ne Nexus 7 und ab gehts .Vor allem 600 euronen für nen stück alu mit paar chips drin... würds zwar nich ablehnen aber das is mir zu teuer... mein pc hat so viel gekostet


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Nexus 4 in erwägung gezogen?


 
Habe ich vorgeschlagen, aber da kam nichts mehr.

btw Was hast du mit dem One Dev. Ed. gemacht?


----------



## ile (22. April 2013)

Technojunky schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würd mir, wie viele meiner vorredner schon gesagt haben, dass Nexus 4 anschaun. Da hast du immer die neuste Software und für 350 euro bekommst hardware-technisch denke ich nix besseres (tegra 3 <3).. Ich überleg auch mir das zu Studienbeginn zu gönnen. Dazu dann ne Nexus 7 und ab gehts .Vor allem 600 euronen für nen stück alu mit paar chips drin... würds zwar nich ablehnen aber das is mir zu teuer... mein pc hat so viel gekostet



Kamera, Lautsprecher, Mikrofon, Displayqualität sind aber neben dem Material ebenfalls ein bis zwei Welten schlechter beim Nexus 4 (im Vergleich zum One). Das N4 ist ein interessantes Gerät für Leute, deren Budget begrenzt ist, man muss aber definitiv deutliche Abstriche machen gegenüber nem One...

Im übrigen finde ich Sense deutlich hübscher als das hässliche Stock Android, aber das ist my opinion (ich habe beides derzeit in Nutzung übrigens).


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Ich finde Sense 
Und N4 und One sind eine andere Gen, um zu Vergleichen brauchen wir dem Nachfolger oder das X Phone von Moto.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Technojunky schrieb:


> bekommst hardware-technisch denke ich nix besseres (tegra 3 <3).


 
Öhhm. In einem Nexus 4 steckt kein Tegra 3 drin ...




turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe ich vorgeschlagen, aber da kam nichts mehr.
> 
> btw Was hast du mit dem One Dev. Ed. gemacht?


 
Bissl mit rumgespiel, also Bootloader unlocked, versucht stock rom zu rooten, etc. Alles so geschichten, nichts weltbewegendes.




ile schrieb:


> Kamera, Lautsprecher, Mikrofon, Displayqualität sind aber neben dem Material ebenfalls ein bis zwei Welten schlechter beim Nexus 4 (im Vergleich zum One). Das N4 ist ein interessantes Gerät für Leute, deren Budget begrenzt ist, man muss aber definitiv deutliche Abstriche machen gegenüber nem One...
> 
> Im übrigen finde ich Sense deutlich hübscher als das hässliche Stock Android, aber das ist my opinion (ich habe beides derzeit in Nutzung übrigens).


 
Bei Kamera und Lautsprecher stimme ich dir zu, die sind im HTC One wirklich besser, für Schnappschüsse und mal nen Video mit Sound vorspielen mehr als Ausreichend, wer gute Fotos machen möchte, soll sich ne Kamera kaufen. Bei Displayqualität und Material stimme ich dir nicht zu, überhaupt gar nicht. Die Wahl der Materialen mal aussen vor gelassen, das manche das Aluminium schöner finden kann ich verstehen. Qualitativ ist das Nexus 4 (mitlerweile, die ersten Chargen waren wirklich schlecht) gleich auf mit einem HTC One. Beim Bildschirm ähnlich, den Hype nach 1080p Screen versteht ich nicht, man erkennt so oder so keine Pixel und das Bild ist immer gestochen scharf, denke nicht das du mit Mikroskop auf dein Handy schaust, oder?
Deren Budget begrenzt ist? Alleine weil es einfach ein Schlag in die Fresse für alle anderen Hersteller ist, das ein N4 nur 300$ ist soll es jetzt schlecht sein? Aha, zeig mir doch mal wo du den Source Code für Android clonen kannst? Ach, kannst du ja gar nicht. Oder, wo du die driver für die Hardware herbekommst. Was? Stimmt, die bekommste ja auch nicht. 
Und mit welcher Android Version wird das One nochmal ausgeliefert? Mit Jellybean 4.1.2? Meinste nicht das es schon 4 Monate alt ist? Wann denkst du wirst du ein Upgrade auf die kommende Version bekommen? So in 5 - 7 Monaten. Ich bekomm sie mit dem N4 instant. 

Man muss abwegen. Beides sind gute Telefone, aber so wie du das Nexus 4 darstellst kotz du mich einfach nur an.

Eigene Meinung, Sense halte ich z.B für den größten Dreck (kurz hinter TouchShiz von Samsung).




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde Sense
> Und N4 und One sind eine andere Gen, um zu Vergleichen brauchen wir dem Nachfolger oder das X Phone von Moto.


 
Ist ne andere Generation, der witz an der Sache ist, der CPU im One ist nur eine minimale verbesserung des CPUs im Nexus 4. 
JS Performance ist besser und Akku Laufzeit. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

k Ich habe es mir angeschaut, Sieht gut aus aber sind nur 16 Gb  
Ich hab gerade eine Seite gefunden die etwas funny ist ^^ 
Einmal HTC one vs one x+  (weiter runter scrollen für x+)
Vergleich HTC One vs. HTC One X Plus 64GB - Acht Gründe für HTC One - VERSUS IO
Und einmal das x+ vs Nexus 4 
Vergleich HTC One X Plus 64GB vs. LG Nexus 4 - Zehn Gründe für HTC One X Plus 64GB - VERSUS IO


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Versus.IO ist ********. Vergiss die Seite bitte gleich wieder.
So gut wie alle Gründe für das One X+ sind nichtig und schlichtweg Falsch.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

k find ich trotzdem witzig man kann viele eingeben und der sagt dir "Das smartphone hat 1mm kleinere Höhe " wer brauch das 


> Dünner 8,9 mm vs 9,1 mm  0.2 mm dünner.


----------



## ile (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Sense
> Und N4 und One sind eine andere Gen, um zu Vergleichen brauchen wir dem Nachfolger oder das X Phone von Moto.



Es geht hier aber darum, welches der TE kaufen soll. Ergo müssen wir es doch vergleichen.



			
				Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhm. In einem Nexus 4 steckt kein Tegra 3 drin ...
> 
> Bissl mit rumgespiel, also Bootloader unlocked, versucht stock rom zu rooten, etc. Alles so geschichten, nichts weltbewegendes.
> 
> ...



Das mit Sourcecode etc.: ja stimmt. Aber will der TE das? Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, sonst käme für ihn ja eh bloß ein Nexus in Frage. 

Zum Display: Das One bietet deutlich bessere Kontraste und vor allem eine viel bessere Helligkeit. Und die 1080p sind vielleicht nicht das Oberargument, aber dennoch ein weiterer Pluspunkt. Macht unterm Strich ein viel besseres Display.

Zur Androidversion: Soll ich dir was sagen? Ich bin FROH, dass das One "nur" 4.1 hat, weil:
- seit ich den 4.2. Kram aufm Nexus 7 hab, ist das Teil spürbar langsamer.
- 4.2. rein GAR KEINE nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber 4.1 + Sense 5 bietet. Also: wozu 4.2? Damit ich mir auf die Schulter klopfen kann, das aktuellste zu haben? Um sagen zu können, dass ich topaktuell bin? Ist doch affig. Ich versteh dieses Versionsgedöns mittlerweile nicht mehr. Nenn mir einen Grund, warum ich 4.2 haben wollen soll! (Ist übrigens überhaupt nicht provokativ gemeint, ich lass mich gerne überzeugen. Aber ich finde bei 4.2 nunmal nix, das auf nem One fehlt und ich kenne 4.2 von meinem Nexus, von daher weiß ich, was das für marginale Neuerungen.  bietet). Fazit: keine Vorteile, schlechtere Performance bei 4.2. Warum soll ich mich über 4.1 ärgern?


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

ile schrieb:


> Das mit Sourcecode etc.: ja stimmt. Aber will der TE das? Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht, sonst käme für ihn ja eh bloß ein Nexus in Frage.
> 
> Zum Display: Das One bietet deutlich bessere Kontraste und vor allem eine viel bessere Helligkeit. Und die 1080p sind vielleicht nicht das Oberargument, aber dennoch ein weiterer Pluspunkt. Macht unterm Strich ein viel besseres Display.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich nicht, nein. Aber man sollte es nicht unerwähnt lassen, das ist unterschlagung der Tatsachen.

Ich habe beide Telefone hier gehabt zum Testen, ich habe beide in der Sonne angehabt, beide im Dunkeln. Ich habe ein ziemlich gutes Auge für Displays / Monitore und konnte keinen markanten Unterschied erkennen, mit etwas Color Tuning ist das Nexus 4 gleich auf. Natürlich, der 1080p screen ist nice to have, aber kein großer Unterschied.

4.2 war ja nur ein Beispiel, ich Stimme dir zu, 4.2 ist kein Meisterstreich, hat aber kleine extrem geile Vorteile, z.B DashClock. Ich könnte nicht mehr ohne, das geilste Uhren Widget ever.
Allerdings wenn jetzt auf der I/O die neue Android Version (ich sage nicht Key Lime Pie oder 5.0, denn es weiss niemand, dass es so heissen wird und ich zweifle stark dran) kommt, werde ich einen Tag Später die Version auf dem Handy haben, und innerhalb der nächte Woche die Source auf meinem Rechner. Du wirst mit dem One dann erstmal ca. 5 - 7 Monate warten dürfen, ja nachdem wie stark die Veränderungen sind.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. April 2013)

Ich hab grad etwas rumgeschaut die Cpu ist nicht wirklich besser (also ist bis jetzt der erste Bench den ich gefunden hab, kann ja woanders viel besser sein)
Nexus 4
 Benchmark: Browsermark = 99.659 Punkte
HTC One X+ 
Benchmark: Browsermark =144.613 Punkte
Also ich denke das x+ hat da noch die nase vorn (auch mit akku leistung)
Also das Htc One denke ich ist abgehackt, mit den 600€ zu teuer.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Bissl mit rumgespiel, also Bootloader unlocked, versucht stock rom zu rooten, etc. Alles so geschichten, nichts weltbewegendes.


Das war mir fast schon vorher klar, aber eigentlich meinte ich was du nach dem nutzen damit gemacht hast.
Ins Klo wirst du es wohl kaum  geworfen haben.





> Ist ne andere Generation, der witz an der Sache ist, der CPU im One ist nur eine minimale verbesserung des CPUs im Nexus 4.
> JS Performance ist besser und Akku Laufzeit. Mehr nicht.


 Tja so ist halt das leben, wenn man in CES rechnet.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das war mir fast schon vorher klar, aber eigentlich meinte ich was du nach dem nutzen damit gemacht hast.
> Ins Klo wirst du es wohl kaum  geworfen haben.



Achso, doch. 
Nein, scherz. Ich kann mir leider nicht alle Handys leisten, die neu rauskommen und mich interessieren. Ich habe aber Kontakte zur Presse / Mobilfunk Branche und bekomme dadurch meist die neusten Modelle immer 1 - 2 Tage zum Testen. Was es nicht alles bringt developer zu sein.


----------



## Technojunky (22. April 2013)

der tegra war auf das Nexus 7 bezogen . 

im 4 is ja nen snapdragon.


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2013)

Aso. Richtig.


----------



## Frontline25 (23. April 2013)

Also gibt es jetzt irgendwelche gründe die absolut gegen das X+ aussagen? 
(also ich denke mal das der Prozessor reicht )


----------



## nemetona (24. April 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Also gibt es jetzt irgendwelche gründe die absolut gegen das X+ aussagen?
> (also ich denke mal das der Prozessor reicht )


 
Nein, das HOX+ ist immer noch ein Top-Smartphone, vor allem beim aktuellen Preis!


----------



## Frontline25 (25. April 2013)

ok ich glaub dann bestell ich mirs heute (samt neuem arbeitsspeicher)


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Frank90 (25. April 2013)

Hallo... Also ich habe bis vor kurzem ein htc gehabt und war nicht sehr begeistert davon. Es ist dreimal etwas kaputtgegeangen, dass repariert werden musste und teilweise ist es auch einfach so mal abgestürzt...
kann natürlich sein, dass es einfach nur dieses eine smartphone war, aber ich würde mir nicht nochmal ein htc kaufen. Hab jetzt seit januar ein nexus 4 und bin sehr happy damit! für 350 euro auch noch ein relatives schnäppchen


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Stellt sich mir die Frage, welches HTC?


----------



## ile (25. April 2013)

Frank90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo... Also ich habe bis vor kurzem ein htc gehabt und war nicht sehr begeistert davon. Es ist dreimal etwas kaputtgegeangen, dass repariert werden musste und teilweise ist es auch einfach so mal abgestürzt...
> kann natürlich sein, dass es einfach nur dieses eine smartphone war, aber ich würde mir nicht nochmal ein htc kaufen. Hab jetzt seit januar ein nexus 4 und bin sehr happy damit! für 350 euro auch noch ein relatives schnäppchen



Mein Nexus 7 stürzt viel häufiger ab als mein htc: 

DHD: 3x in 2,5 Jahren

Nexus: 7x in 0,7 Jahren...


----------

